
Show HN: Kotlin Multiplatform Mobile – Hacker News Client App - sendilkumarn
https://github.com/sendilkumarn/top-hn-news
======
sendilkumarn
Likes:

\- Use the platform for the UI related things

\- Shared module acts as a separate backend (business logic) makes it easy to
modularise the apps

\- Easy to bootstrap, run, and test apps

Dislikes

* Difficult to debug sometimes

* Maintenance might be a problem if the app grows

* Mundane manual tasks like icon setting for apps and other common functionalities

PS: It is a minimal implementation. Did just for learning:)

------
towndrunk
Anyone else getting a github 404 on this?

~~~
geoah
Yap, repo probably became private? If it was moved or renamed github usually
redirects.

~~~
sendilkumarn
oops my bad! It was private. Changed it :)

